# Anyone in Navvare?



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking for some one to go fishing with who knows what they are doing.
I want to try and fish for keepers 
(Something that can be eaten)


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pay a dollar to walk the pier, go till about the first sand bar and look for whiting, youll know if they are there or not. 

If they are go buy either fresh dead or live shrimp, bring a rod with 4-8lb mono, some split shots and use as little as you can get by with and about 3ft of 8lb fluro attached with a uni-uni. A size 2 or even 4 circle hook. If the shrimp are large cut them and peel them, if tiny (my favorite) use them whole and live. Cast beyond the fish and bring it back to them so you dont spook them. Youll fill up a cooler of whiting in no time and they are actually sporty on that light tackle. 

Youll get mean looks from the people chunking 3oz pyramids on tourist rigs with rotten shrimp right in the middle of them not catching crap. Its fun and I take my daughter out there to that as often as I can, good eats and fast action for the short attention span of a seven year old!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I live in navarre and as of right now he is correct.. the whiting are the only keepers you're goimg to find right now... maybe some sheepies


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i grew up fishing that pier and caught many baby sharks there also. i don't remember what type of fish but i was amazed at my ability to just drop a line with empty gold hooks over the edge and pull up great 'bait-sized' fish. good luck !


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

whiting, sheepies, and blues are out there. I go on the weekends when i can. Your more then welcome to fish along me and the others out there are all friendly and help out if you ask any questions


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Only had luck so far at sykes bridge last weekend got 4 whiting about 13"-14". By the way I stay in Navarre as well.


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

*cool*

next time you go i would love to go with ya if you are up for that


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you want to catch whiting you can get them on the navarre pier.. not sure if there still there but my dad and I caught about 30 of them in a couple hours... that was a week or so ago...and I stopped by the destin bridge 2 days ago and they were stacked in the shallower water closest to the parking lot.


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

Spencer 
I haventt yet been to the Navvare pier.
Will I need a pier net for where you are talking about?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I will be there in the morning from 5-10 and I will have my net wishing for a red but I never had to use it on whiting unless your using really light mono or braid


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

JD7
What is Fluro?
I'm at Walmart and can't find it


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Durant said:


> JD7
> What is Fluro?
> I'm at Walmart and can't find it



Fluorocarbon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Durant said:


> Looking for some one to go fishing with who knows what they are doing.
> I want to try and fish for keepers
> (Something that can be eaten)


Sammy's is in destin. They have the All you can eat seafood buffet.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

No need for a net with whiting. I fish navarre pier every weekend. And whoever posted was correct about the tourist and 3 oz weights with super huge hooks lol. I use a small trout rod with 4 lb test and have fun. Thought I have to grab my line and pull the fish up at times so I don't snap my line or rod trying to reel it up. On my bigger pole, reel em up with ease and that's with a 2-3 lb whiting. I use live or dead sand shrimp and catch em every cast Damn near.


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

How much is Navvare pier


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not much 6 if your mil or senior citizen 7 if neither just keep your receipt if you go in the morning and leave and decide you go back later in the afternoon they currently still don't have wristbands yet


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I paid $100 for the annual pass...that's military discount though and we'll worth it. It pays for itself as much as I like to fish there.


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah i looked into prices of the pass. Normally I live in Gulf Breeze
Frankly I cant wait to return. Any way the pass for Pensacola Pier and Navvare together is killer.

I started this thread to catch up with a fishing partner. If anyone is willing to meet up with me give me a call. Fishing alone isnt as fun with friends.
I dont have any family right now in this area.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I started this thread to catch up with a fishing partner. If anyone is willing to meet up with me give me a call. Fishing alone isnt as fun with friends.
I dont have any family right now in this area.[/QUOTE]

im pretty much out there every sat your more then welcome to fish along next to me. i try to take some co workers when ever i go but there waiting on the spanish,kings, etc... to show back up until then i been solo. but most of the people out there now are almost out there every weekend and very nice to get along with


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

*Time*

What time do you usually get there?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I go around 0700 to 0800....stay till about 1100 or noonish. Depends if there are fish or not.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If I'm not dead tired I go 5 am till 10am then go home for lunch then back out from 2 pm till dark or later if bitting is good


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

*Things must be different*

You guy sure are early risers.
In Montana evening fishing is best. The heat of the day begins to cool and bugs come out for a while before it gets to cold for them.

I am going see what I can do to make it.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2013)

Small live shrimp, small live bait hook, couple split shots, 3 ft of 8 lb fleuro, and just toss out in the deeper pools along the beach. Can't go wrong


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

1 more week and my 2 classes are done
Man I hope I pass


----------

